# Cuthberts Open 2015 - 26th/27th September (UK)



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh go on then...

I couldn't just sit here and not do it, so I give you; Cuthberts Open 2015.

http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/cuthberts-open-2015

Hype.


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Oh go on then...
> 
> I couldn't just sit here and not do it, so I give you; Cuthberts Open 2015.
> 
> ...


Ooooooo. Maybe. Who noes... I can't wait!


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2015)

Probably not going to go to this one.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 14, 2015)

I believe this is the week after I go back to Uni.

Hmmmmmmm, I'll have to get back to you on this one.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 14, 2015)

You sure the month before UKC is a good idea?

anyway, idk if I'll be able to go. Unless this is the replacement for UKC, that is.

EDIT - ahahahahahaahah no skweb
EDIT 2 - After re-reading my post I want to make it clear that I am very grateful for the hard work the UKCA do and the organisers, and I know that they have discussed this already, it was just a thought I had. Just in case anyone got the wrong message and thought I was being rude.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> You sure the month before UKC is a good idea?


When is UKC?


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 14, 2015)

Will mark 2 years of competitive cubing and a year of competitive UK skewb 
Although no Skewb


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 14, 2015)

Definitely no multi? ;(


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 14, 2015)

For those wondering, UKC is likely early November, and will contain all events. And no, events will not change, sorry!


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2015)

Kelsparov said:


> Definitely no multi? ;(


Yeah what...!? 

Guess I'm not going then. Sorry.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 14, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> And no, events will not change, sorry!



Please remove comma


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 14, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> For those wondering, UKC is likely early November, and will contain all events. And no, events will not change, sorry!



Yay! I was just hoping some UK event this year would have multi and 5x5x5 blindfolded, so if the UKC has all events then I'm verrrrrrrry happy


----------



## Myachii (Aug 14, 2015)

Kelsparov said:


> Yay! I was just hoping some UK event this year would have multi and 5x5x5 blindfolded, so if the UKC has all events then I'm verrrrrrrry happy



UKC always has all events.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> UKC always has all events.



I though it missed 5BLD a year or two ago. I could be wrong.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 14, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> I though it missed 5BLD a year or two ago. I could be wrong.



No multi last year


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 14, 2015)

Really? I was looking at the UKCA page for it and it didn't mention multi or 5BLD ;(
Also, last year's competition didn't seem to have multi or 5BLD.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2015)

UKC has never had all events


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> UKC always has all events.



Back in my my day, it was only 2-5, OH and 3BLD, and we liked it.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 15, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> UKC has never had all events



Seriously? 

Wow. Everyone ignore my misinformation then xD 
Maybe it was MBLD or BigBLD the past few times then. I could've sworn every event was held, but I guess not.



MTGjumper said:


> Back in my my day, it was only 2-5, OH and 3BLD, and we liked it.



Those are the best events anyway


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 15, 2015)

In order to do all event (and big for like 100+ people), that will probably be a 3 days event, which is quite niche of a comp and is a very uncommon practice among the UK comps afaik. 

Afaik, having both MBLD and FMC is already time consuming let alone if we're having more participant than ever and still growing. Then there's bigBLDs which not a lot of people take part but is also time consuming (in some ways) if it is to go as part of the schedule.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 15, 2015)

So this is my reaction... OMG CUTHBERTS 2015 YES, No skewb ;(, (checks calendar) fml busy that weekend


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2015)

5BLD, MBLD and FMC are not held at Cuthberts because we have no control over noise levels at it is a public venue. People compete in 3BLD and 4BLD at their own risk and it's highly unlikely extra solves would ever be given unless the distraction was made by another competitor. Also we like to keep things going at a nice pace. Be a bit boring for the public if we were all sitting there doing FMC like it's some exam, and at the end of the day a part of the events purpose is to promote cubing and push people down to Cuthberts to support our sponsor. 

Also, the UKCA have bought in an events staggering system so I had to make my event choices based on that. 

It's impossible to please everyone.


----------



## thelunarbros (Aug 15, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> 5BLD, MBLD and FMC are not held at Cuthberts because we have no control over noise levels at it is a public venue.



makes alot of sense actually, i have no idea how ollie pulled off the 4BLD wr last year in the galleria.

skewb is pretty popular among cubers especially in the uk though, could we not fit it into the schedule or is it just a nah event?

also yeeee another comp that is like 3 minutes away from me


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> skewb is pretty popular among cubers especially in the uk though, could we not fit it into the schedule or is it just a nah event?



Every single competition this year and beyond has had skewb. The staggering system meant that I had to hold SQ-1, Feet and Mega. One comp without skewb won't hurt.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 15, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> So this is my reaction... OMG CUTHBERTS 2015 YES, No skewb ;(, (checks calendar) fml busy that weekend



Are you ******* kidding me, how is it we can never go to the same comps. I was actually starting to not hate skewb, back to pyra then .


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 15, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> 5BLD, MBLD and FMC are not held at Cuthberts because we have no control over noise levels at it is a public venue.



Very reasonable - I'm sure you'd love to be able to compete in the other blind events if it weren't for the noise! Can't wait until there's a comp with multi and I'll hopefully see you there


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 15, 2015)

Pretty awkward timing for uni students, but I'm pretty confident I'll be able to make it anyway 

I'm also glad there's no Skewb


----------



## thelunarbros (Aug 15, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Every single competition this year and beyond has had skewb. The staggering system meant that I had to hold SQ-1, Feet and Mega. One comp without skewb won't hurt.



Heh, I guess so. Never got myself to like skewb anyway 

also "First Floor, Outside HMV" I remember when HMV used to exist at the Galleria


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 16, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Also, the UKCA have bought in an events staggering system.



Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 16, 2015)

Does registration open on the 17th August or 17th September? I assume August but the email says September, so you might wanna change that.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 16, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> also "First Floor, Outside HMV" I remember when HMV used to exist at the Galleria



Lol yeah, last years info was used as we needed to announce asap. Details will become more accurate over the next week or so.



Hssandwich said:


> Does registration open on the 17th August or 17th September? I assume August but the email says September, so you might wanna change that.



When you say email, do you mean UKCA email?

http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/cuthberts-open-2015/registration

Seems correct on UKCA site.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 16, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> When you say email, do you mean UKCA email?
> 
> http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/cuthberts-open-2015/registration
> 
> Seems correct on UKCA site.



Yeah, the UKCA email says September, but I assumed it was August though.


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll be there! 

After TGN, and ABHC coming up, this may become my third comp in a row where I'll be 'best Dutchman in competition'


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 17, 2015)

*REGISTRATION OPENS TONIGHT AT 7PM!*


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 17, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> *REGISTRATION OPENS TONIGHT AT 7PM!*



I KNOW I SET AN ALARM. 
(I'm serious, I actually set an alarm for 7pm)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 17, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I actually set an alarm for 7pm



Me too and I'm basically guaranteed a spot.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 17, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Me too and I'm basically guaranteed a spot.



great minds think alike. Also, registered.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 17, 2015)

Registered. Was _very_ close to forgetting registration was this evening, glad I did it as early as I could.


----------



## thelunarbros (Aug 18, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Lol yeah, last years info was used as we needed to announce asap. Details will become more accurate over the next week or so.



So I assume it's gonna be held in the same place as last year? Not that it matters, I know my way around the Galleria like the back of my hand, so I could find it if it's anywhere different.


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh wow, less then 24 hours, and already all 60 spots have been taken!


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 18, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Oh wow, less then 24 hours, and already all 60 spots have been taken!



Just imagine, that's not even the quickest.


----------



## SHualong (Aug 18, 2015)

Registered. Goals nearer to time.


----------



## thelunarbros (Aug 18, 2015)

Evan's showing up! Look's like another really promising competition!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2015)

What is the quickest a comp has filled in the UK?

I think I can remember 40mins ish.


----------



## Sidster (Aug 18, 2015)

Harrow was fast to fill up... cant remember how long it took but it think it was under 2 hours


----------



## thelunarbros (Aug 18, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> What is the quickest a comp has filled in the UK?
> 
> I think I can remember 40mins ish.



Oh man. I thought that setting alarms for comps sounded dumb, but if they can fill up that quick then I really should for the next comp.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2015)

We need 100+ spaces per comp to avoid reg filling.

I closed reg for ABHC at 118 yesterday.

Edit - I'm well aware of why Cuthbert's is limited to 60 and am not complaining.

Just saying for the future it would be nice to see less and less people turned away for most UK comps.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 18, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> What is the quickest a comp has filled in the UK?
> 
> I think I can remember 40mins ish.



That was probably it, I remember under an hour, but at least we don't have 6 minutes registrations like Germany

I think I was in the last 20 to register for Oxford Winter.

Note to self: Register before making Registration public in future competitions I organise.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 18, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Note to self: Register before making Registration public in future competitions I organise.



In the future we aren't planning on letting people organise competitions with small venues, although that depends on location.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 19, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> In the future we aren't planning on letting people organise competitions with small venues, although that depends on location.



I didn't want to use that Oxford venue again anyway, apart from the small size, it wasn't secure enough as too many random people kept wandering in.


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 24, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> In the future we aren't planning on letting people organise competitions with small venues, although that depends on location.


Oh why ? Isn't it better to have a small conpetition than no competition at all ? 

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd I missed registration again ><


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2015)

Kev43 said:


> Oh why ? Isn't it better to have a small conpetition than no competition at all ?
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd I missed registration again ><



Where there's a venue, there will usually always be a venue that can accommodate more people.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 3, 2015)

So does anyone wanna share a room and split the bill with this comfy-hatted hunk of a man right here? Aaaanyone?


----------



## Myachii (Sep 3, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So does anyone wanna share a room and split the bill with this comfy-hatted hunk of a man right here? Aaaanyone?



I would never share a room with a man who lies about the comfyness of his hat.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 3, 2015)

Pro tip, 2 adult and 2 children rooms are the same price as a single at TravelLodge.


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 7, 2015)

Less then 3 weeks before it all starts, so time for some goals:

*2x2*: PB / PB
*3x3*: sub-40 PB / sub-45 PB
*OH*: PB / Make avg cut (not gonna happen, but oh well, one can try)
*pyra*: PB / PB


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm going to be moving into my new place on that weekend I think, so I guess I will see you all at UKC (which I have to go to because >1 year without a comp would be silly)


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 7, 2015)

Goals:

2x2:sub 2/sub 3
3x3: sub 10/sub 12
4x4: sub 50/ sub 1:00
5x5: sub 1:40/ sub 1:50
6x6: don't make cut
7x7: idek
Pyra: sub 3/ sub 4 NR pls
Square-1: sub Connor / sub Connor (I don't mean to be mean but those are realistic goals for me )
OH: sub 20/ sub 25
Feet: sub 2/ sub 2:30 I haven't practiced in a while lol
BLD: success? Sub Jay for nemesis reasons
Mega:be mega good  puntastic
Clock: sub 18/ sub 20


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok well... Goals:
2x2: Sub 3, PB
3x3: Sub 13, PB
4x4: Sub 1, PB
5x5: getting a Huachuang in a few days so will edit later
Pyra: Sub 6, PB
Skewb: 
OH: Sub 25, Sub 28
Mega: Don't come last...
3BLD: Sub 4, Can't expect a mean but why not Sub 5
Feet: Ew, I don't do feet, seriously


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 8, 2015)

I can probably only come in the Sunday does any one know what the schedule is so I can practise those events?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 8, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> I can probably only come in the Sunday does any one know what the schedule is so I can practise those events?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that mean you miss 2x2


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 8, 2015)

Probably


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Unfortunately Thomas Patterson can't make it anymore. Can you please remove him. Thanks.


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 10, 2015)

I will be booking my hotel tonight, Fri + Sat night. If anyone is still up for sharing a room, hit me up before tonight!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 10, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> I will be booking my hotel tonight, Fri + Sat night. If anyone is still up for sharing a room, hit me up before tonight!



Sent you a pm.


----------



## italiancuber (Sep 10, 2015)

Is anyone selling/does anyone know where I can buy an Aolong V1? Thanks


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 11, 2015)

goals: arrive there 2 weeks late


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 11, 2015)

I will be up to sell a white Aolong V1 with one dodgy orange sticker, but otherwise it is ok Italiancuber


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2015)

Schedule

Sorry it took so long.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Sep 22, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Ok well... Goals:
> 2x2: Sub 3, PB
> 3x3: Sub 13, PB
> 4x4: Sub 1, PB
> ...



Updated goals.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow, this is getting close. I've lost track of time completely!

I don't really have any goals for this comp. I've barely had any practice for any event, as I've just started my new year at Uni (which be very time-consuming), and have yet to come up with a good plan for balancing my time between coursework and cubing practice. I wouldn't be surprised if I don't even get any PBs, although I'd like to try to.

I guess a lone goal could be:

Don't perform _too_ shamefully


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 23, 2015)

Goals:

Feet sub 2:30 sub 3:00
7x7 meh
5x5 PB sub 1:40
3x3 sub 9 sub 11

EDIT: might make it to saturday aswell so other goals too

Clock Sub 12 sub 14.5
Mega sub 2 sub 2:15
4x4 sub 43 sub 50
BLD success
Pyra: PB PB
OH sub 17 sub 22
2x2 sub 2 sub 3
SQ-1 sub 35 sub 45


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 24, 2015)

My only goal is to not dnf all 4bld solves. I did 0 practice prior to this comp due to uni, and probably going to be the same for UKC 2015.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 24, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> My only goal is to not dnf all 4bld solves. I did 0 practice prior to this comp due to uni, and probably going to be the same for UKC 2015.



No practice 4BLD club FTW.


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 24, 2015)

Goals:
2x2 Sub 2 Sub 3
3x3 Sub 10 Sub 12
4x4 Sub 49 Sub 52
5x5 Sub 1:40 PB
Pyra PB Sub 4
Sq-1 Sub 25 Sub 32
OH Sub 22 Sub 27
Bld Sub 4 Sub 4
4bld I cannot compete in
Clock Sub 11 Sub 14
Feet Mean
Mega Sub 1:50 Sub 2


Just a PB would be nice


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 24, 2015)

Car's out of action so I can't make this.

Don't suppose anyone is driving down and passes J11 M40? :/


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 25, 2015)

I think I win at 'get to comp 1st' again.

It turns out you miss the traffic if you leave at 9:30.

Hurry up and keep me company!


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 25, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I think I win at 'get to comp 1st' again.
> 
> It turns out you miss the traffic if you leave at 9:30.
> 
> Hurry up and keep me company!



I should be there in about 8 hours... Don't drink too much before I get there!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 25, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> I should be there in about 8 hours... Don't drink too much before I get there!



I can't promise I'll try.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 25, 2015)

Should be there by tonight, probably around the same time as Ronald. See you there!


----------



## TDM (Sep 25, 2015)

Good luck over the weekend everyone!


----------



## Berd (Sep 25, 2015)

I'll be competing MBLD at home to see how I'd do. (Yes I realise it's not the same).


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 25, 2015)

Just arrived at Hatfield much earlier than I thought I would. Where's everyone hanging?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Just arrived at Hatfield much earlier than I thought I would. Where's everyone hanging?



Just hanging at home . Is there a record for the least hotels needed to be booked for the amount of comps? I've only had to book one hotel and this will be my sixth comp.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Sep 25, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 26, 2015)

Tyler's day one retrospective:

Clock: didn't get an average. 
4x4: didn't get an average. 
Pyraminx: didn't get an average.
2x2: _almost_ didn't get an average 'cos I accidentally walked in completely the wrong direction when heading back from the hotel and got lost. Made it to the event in the nick of time.
Nandos: cheeky.


----------



## illius (Sep 26, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Tyler's day one retrospective:
> 
> Clock: didn't get an average.
> 4x4: didn't get an average.
> ...



So, PBs all around for you then...


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 26, 2015)

^Can't handle this top quality bants m8

(Prob because it's true.)


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 26, 2015)

Oooh, I came 3rd in square-1.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 27, 2015)

Shame I couldn't make it, I see Adam and Ethan got some particularly nice PBs.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Sep 27, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Ok well... Goals:
> 2x2: Sub 3, PB. *Yup, sub 4*
> 3x3: Sub 13, PB. *Yup, sub 15*
> 4x4: Sub 1, PB. *Yes, SUB 1 OMG!!!*
> ...


. 

Very good results. Extremely happy with 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 27, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I guess a lone goal could be:
> 
> Don't perform _too_ shamefully *NOoooOoooo.*



Oh wow, my 3x3 results were terrible this comp. Like, I messed up on every solve. I felt genuinely miserable for around 30 mins afterwards,

Horrible times on pretty much all events aside, this was probably the most fun I've had at a comp since I started. Thanks again for having me!

DYKs tomorrow.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you so much to Billy, Daniel and James.
It was really nice to take it easy at a comp and actually get some warm up solves in.

Stuff to come tomorrow.


Woooo, I finally broke my 3BLD DNF streak and knocked 31 secs off my pb.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 27, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2:sub 2/sub 3 *no and yes, 2.70 average  *
> 3x3: sub 10/sub 12 * yes and yes! 7.97 single and a 10.57 average! *
> ...



a very good comp results wise, I won pyra, second in 2x2 and third in square-1. And I also got a 7 

Edit: Also 4BLD: DNF by 5 centres and 5 wings :/


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 27, 2015)

The total hours of cubing I did after ABHC till the night prior to CO2015 is less than 15. I wasn't expecting to get some pbs down. 

Also, my primary goal is to has at least one success in 4BLD. My secondary goal was redemption for my 5BLD inaccuracy during ABHC. I was 1 cycle (which I knew I did wrong, but did the wrong reversal move) away from 100% success rate.

Edit: just to reiterate, I think the video of 3final will be uploaded to YouTube, but i won't be uploading them. It is better to be uploaded on the UKCA channel imo.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 28, 2015)

Results
Scrambles



NevinsCPH said:


> The total hours of cubing I did after ABHC till the night prior to CO2015 is less than 15. I wasn't expecting to get some pbs down.
> 
> Also, my primary goal is to has at least one success in 4BLD. My secondary goal was redemption for my 5BLD inaccuracy during ABHC. I was 1 cycle (which I knew I did wrong, but did the wrong reversal move) away from 100% success rate.
> 
> Edit: just to reiterate, I think the video of 3final will be uploaded to YouTube, but i won't be uploading them. It is better to be uploaded on the UKCA channel imo.



Send the video to me via wetransfer.com, you can find my email easily.


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 28, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Less then 3 weeks before it all starts, so time for some goals:
> 
> *2x2*: PB / PB *> No / No*
> *3x3*: sub-40 PB / sub-45 PB *> Yes / Yes*
> ...



Saturday was aweful result-wise, but Sunday was good  Despite messing up the first 2 solves, I managed to save my PB with the other 3


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 28, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Results
> Scrambles
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if it helps, I transferred everything I had from 3final to wrap up into Billy's laptop.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 28, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> Not sure if it helps, I transferred everything I had from 3final to wrap up into Billy's laptop.



Oh cool, I'll contact him about it then!


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks again to Billy and the UKCA team for putting in their time and effort to give us another awesome UK comp!

Also I thought the venue was great. It was great to give cubing some exposure and I didn't personally see the public setting detract in any way.


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2015)

Finally sub-11 avg, sub-9 single.


----------

